
Ask HN: Any sources on Erlang? - kyro
Hey all,<p>I'm trying to learn Erlang. I'd like to know if you had any sources on learning it. Thanks.
======
hsuresh
Check it out here -> <http://erlang.org/download/otp_src_R12B-5.tar.gz>

------
ConradHex
Please see "the entire front page".

:)

~~~
slig
Why is this happening today?

~~~
noaharc
Cuz when pg says jump, we say how high.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=512145>

~~~
spydez
When PG says jump, we don't bother with asking; we just jump til he says,
"Woah! Too high."

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=512280>

------
joebasirico
I must admit, I've been coming here (I suppose lurking) for quite some time
and was a bit surprise to see all the Erlang submissions. Then I read this and
it totally cracked me up. Thanks for the laugh, guys.

